# Outdoor question



## davidfla (May 25, 2006)

One of my leaves has a brown spot , so I went and bought *Safer Brand 3in1 garden spray.*

*"Some plants are susceptible to injury from sulfur under certain climatic conditions."

"It also says "Do not apply when plants are full sun or when tempurature exceeds over 90 degrees F"

*Is this spray okay to use? Thanks...

David


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 25, 2006)

I'm not familiar with that product.

Usually I look for words like "can be used on vegatables up to day of harvest" to make sure it's safe for people.

I've never had a problem with sulfur damage.

Due to the cautions on the label, I'd use the spray first thing in the morning.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 25, 2006)

The "safer" brand stuff is pretty good, If i recall the stuff I used said it was ok to use on blooming/fuiting plants but to avoid spraying directly on the blooms and fruit.
As far as the heat/light warning they are mainlt talking about burn, once a long time ago I got mites, freaked and sprayed a bunch of that stuff on (indoor) when the lights were on and burned the hell outta my plants. The moisture will magnify the light/heat and can cook parts of the plant.


----------



## davidfla (May 25, 2006)

so basically what your saying is just spray it a little and it'll be fine. I got new stuff called fungicide , but its like the same thing.

Thanks
David


----------

